# Is this where I ask my question about handguns?



## DAVOH (Oct 15, 2012)

Or do I have to find a heading for Handguns?

What are trackbacks for

What are tags for?

Sorry, I don't understand any of this jargon (tags, subscriptions,etc.)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

This is, I believe, the wrong place for your handgun question.

I believe that it's the correct place for your "trackbacks" and "tags" questions. However, I haven't a clue what these things are.
I suggest that you pay no attention to those terms, and just post your gun questions in the _New To Handguns Area_, or in an area dealing with the specific gun in your question.


----------

